# A Geep



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-513047/How-night-passion-sheep-goat-led-Lisa-GEEP.html


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

That is odd. They say they wonder what kind of milk it will produce... aren't hybrids like that usually sterile?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I am thinking you are probably right and she will most likely be sterile.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmmm...either way, that's just weird and she's ugly...I think I'll keep my goaties....no geeps for me. lol


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

They are also called monsters, and everything I havce read points to them being sterile... I agree with Amy though... I will stick to goats


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:really 
Very interesting though scary at the same time!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Interesting and strange both, and where I think she is kind of cute in a strange way, I will stick with just goats.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think she looks all that strange. If no one had said she was a "geep" you would probably think she was just a spotted sheep.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since sheep and goats do not have the same number of chormozomes I find this highly doubtful. Note this is from 2008 and the article says she is going in for testing....any word on the testing after this birth? Is she a sheep? Why is her tail not up if she is a goat? Na....it's just like people saying their goat can't be pregnant, they don't have a buck, then you find out she is nursing a 4 month old buckling  "He will breed him mom?""


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

There is one confirmed geep but its in a different country. I couldn't find any other articles about this one so I am inclined to agree that this particular one is not what they thought it was. Here is a link to a confirmed geep natural geep. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/813466.stm I say natural because in my search for updates about the other one, I came across articles where scientist had successfully created geep in a lab and after implanting the embryos in both ewes and does, did have a couple of live births. What the purpose of such a an experiment was I have no idea.


----------



## resthavenfarms (Nov 16, 2010)

Vicki,
Horses and donkeys don't have the same number of chromosomes either but regularly produce mules.

I have read that most sheep/goat hybrids are not viable, though.


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it is kind of cute. But goats are much more cuter.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Didn't someone say that copper is toxic to sheep? Goats need a lot of copper right? How is that going to work?


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

It would be great to develope a goat that didn't need much copper.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Copper isn't toxic to sheep. Sheep need copper in their diets, it's just that their metabolisim is so sluggish that they store it, so if you have copper in their minerals and feed, or their enviornment (which you don't have to worry about here) or feed them anything for horses, cattle an sheep here, yes it can be too much. So feed the goats a sheep mineral, feed the goats their grain on the milkstand and copper bolus your goats.


----------



## resthavenfarms (Nov 16, 2010)

While I think sheep probably need more copper than we give them, I have seen the effects of copper toxicity in them and it isn't pretty. They store it in their liver and can't absorb it properly; the first sign you usually see is hepatic encephalopathy, or neurologic signs. 

I have also seen copper toxicity in a goat, a large show Boer buck. Like most sheep, he did not live through the ordeal, and it was not pretty.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I noticed that when our sheep had lambs, the ram did not bother them like bucks bother a doe when she kids. I wonder why? We keep our bucks separate from our does, but our ram runs with our ewes.


----------

